# Battlefield 1



## Desmond (May 4, 2016)

The next Battlefield is set to be revealed on 6th May.

Official countdown page: Even

Sources:

Battlefield 5 Release: 13 Things to Kno
Battlefield 5 Reports: Fans Won't Expect This One; DICE Did an Amazing Work Once Agai



Official gamplay trailer:




Single Player Trailer
[YOUTUBE]C-vAxVh8ins[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hrishi (May 4, 2016)

I hope they don't break it by going futuristic. Battlefield 4 had a lot to offer, so it's a big challenge to give something even better.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2016)

People are speculating that it might be set sometime in the past.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Should have named the thread Battlefield 2016. There is no guarantee that it will be called Battlefield 5, it could also be Battlefield: Bad Company 3.


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2016)

May 6th - Captain Murika and Bottlefield Phive !! 

puns apart, looking forward for the live stream. Should be on 7th May at 1.30 AM IST 

 [MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION] : will rename title accordingly after the announcement.


----------



## Alok (May 6, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -

Looks like world war 1 setting 
If so will be using that old rifle in next gen graphics


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2016)

The trailer does not mention that it is a WW1 setting. Do you have another source?


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> The trailer does not mention that it is a WW1 setting. Do you have another source?



Just the hype, its neither confirmed nor denied  . I am busy till late tonight (work, movie (cap murika) ) . so I will be on time for the live stream !! so no problem with me, can wait  .


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2016)

There haven't been any good world war shooter for a while now. Probably except Rising Storm and Red Orchestra. Would be interesting to have a world war shooter for a change.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (May 6, 2016)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/a7KiSbT.png

*i.imgur.com/SdJJrSX.jpg

World war 1 setting confirmed?



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2016)

[strike]So, its going to be based on Battlefield 2?[/strike]

They are just trying out different versions in that stream.


----------



## icebags (May 7, 2016)

so the live stream bak bak has started..... 

prom the pre premiere tease, it looked like they are connecting BF4 to 2142 here.....

- - - Updated - - -

5 nikalneko tha, 1 kaise aa gila ..... :confused_NF:


----------



## snap (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2016)

So it really is a WW1 Battlefield. Nice for a change IMHO.

Also, that Seven Nation Army music.


----------



## icebags (May 7, 2016)

i cant wait to see how it feels to shoot from on a running horse, must be a bumpy ride.


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2016)

I think I have a problem 
*i.imgur.com/jHTShDM.png


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 7, 2016)

No gameplay yet.


----------



## icebags (May 7, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> No gameplay yet.



but you can imagine it. 

Press "E" to enter horse.


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]8udm-0mivDY[/YOUTUBE] 

^ some people got some inside details, beyond trailer.

and an weird looking gun 

*assets1.ignimgs.com/2016/05/06/battlefield1reveal07jpg-6da48e.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2016)

So Battlefield 1 after Battlefield 4. Noice.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 7, 2016)

Watched the trailer and got to say the music is awesome so are the zeippelins was bored enough with futuristic exo suits shooters


----------



## Hrishi (May 7, 2016)

WW1 is where the modern type of warfare started. No wonder why they put it BF1.
From the stream one can infer that the maps would be very large and epic. Lots of dog fights in propeller planes, heavy machinery, lots of close combat, chemical warfare, and across the globe maps.
It would fun to play something so big in WW1 setting. 
Though, I am not betting my money on it initially.

PS : The tanks will most likely accommodate the whole squad in it , and the air warfare would not be so lonely.

- - - Updated - - -

Classic Warfare + Modern Warfare on an Epic Scale ~Awesome! 
Those who are hating it for being old school are just CoD Hoes and kids who just want everything automatic.


----------



## icebags (May 7, 2016)

more and more in depth analysis coming up : [YOUTUBE]l20il6AHlWo[/YOUTUBE]

but it will be bad if drivers can not get out of their vehicles.


----------



## dan4u (May 8, 2016)

gameranand said:


> So Battlefield 1 after Battlefield 4. Noice.



Well it goes well with WW1, probably the next one will be Battlefield 2 and set during WW2.


lets hope this time there'll be India specific servers...


----------



## Hrishi (May 8, 2016)

dan4u said:


> Well it goes well with WW1, probably the next one will be Battlefield 2 and set during WW2.
> 
> 
> lets hope this time there'll be India specific servers...



EA doesn't have DC in India ? Do they ?


----------



## RCuber (May 8, 2016)

dan4u said:


> Well it goes well with WW1, probably the next one will be Battlefield 2 and set during WW2.
> 
> 
> *lets hope this time there'll be India specific servers...*



This aint gonna happen, there is no proper infrastructure for those in India, even if they are servers available in India, it will be sh!t and laggy. I have played in a few Indian Servers before, I would never play again in those.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 8, 2016)

Nothing to worry. We will always have Singapore servers with good ping.


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2016)

dan4u said:


> Well it goes well with WW1, probably the next one will be Battlefield 2 and set during WW2.
> 
> 
> lets hope this time there'll be India specific servers...



There is already a Battlefield 2.

Also, after seeing the India Dota 2 servers, I don't think I would like to have those.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 8, 2016)

Looks nice..


----------



## icebags (May 9, 2016)

dan4u said:


> Well it goes well with WW1, probably the next one will be Battlefield 2 and set during WW2.
> 
> 
> lets hope this time there'll be India specific servers...



*l7.alamy.com/zooms/8ba657a5c37e4ec289d5743c6b8bc450/overcharged-electric-pole-new-delhi-india-c412cp.jpg


----------



## icebags (May 12, 2016)

u people heard of that bayonet charge thing ? rumor says, once you commit to it, u can only march forward..... not much control will be left.


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 13, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Nothing to worry. We will always have Singapore servers with good ping.



average indian will get a ping of around 120 ms in Singapore servers.

- - - Updated - - -

Battlefield will never be played upto full extent in India,not a Battlefield regular here but last time I checked with Battlefield 3 all I got was high spikes in Indian server,played CS GO a lot Indian servers are shitty since EA offices lack the resources in India servers are like Govt offices no one really care if they are up or not,EA should rather pay guys like SoStronk or any other E-sports platform to maintain the servers,and the second problem is the price of the game,its way too much for a mediocre indian to afford seriously Rs 2500/- for game and another 2500 for weapons and new maps? :sleeping_NF: why I am even saying this its EA money hungry *****.

- - - Updated - - -

Battlefield will never be played upto full extent in India,not a Battlefield regular here but last time I checked with Battlefield 3 all I got was high spikes in Indian server,played CS GO a lot Indian servers are shitty since EA offices lack the resources in India servers are like Govt offices no one really care if they are up or not,EA should rather pay guys like SoStronk or any other E-sports platform to maintain the servers,and the second problem is the price of the game,its way too much for a mediocre indian to afford,seriously Rs 2500/- for game and another 2500 for weapons and new maps? :sleeping_NF: why I am even saying this its EA money hungry *****.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> last time I checked with Battlefield 3 all I got was high spikes in Indian server



TIL Battlefield 3 has Indian servers.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2016)

I doubt the system specs would be reasonable. But the Battlefield games are very well optimized, so I guess it should run decently on relatively lower end hardware provided you turn down all the eye candy.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2016)

New teaser released:


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2016)

^ even i can run faster than that ......


----------



## icebags (Jun 12, 2016)

so, anyone going to stay up tonight for the BF livestream ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2016)

I will be watching.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2016)

Battlefield 1 - Anti-Tank Dynamite Teaser
[YOUTUBE]Sarpw6Rf6dM[/YOUTUBE]

Live Stream
[YOUTUBE]t7fxXt0JOxo[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

EA Play EA Play Live Stream 201


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2016)

great ! but it will be weird if that one grenade pack destroys a whole armor.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2016)

icebags said:


> great ! but it will be weird if that one grenade pack destroys a whole armor.



Probably a mobility hit or something.

- - - Updated - - -

Official gamplay trailer:


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 13, 2016)

Man, the game looks amazing imo


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah, Rishi, Rcuber, myself and others were watching it on the livestream today till early morning. 

Lol at Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 13, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, Rishi, Rcuber, myself and others were watching it on the livestream today till early morning.
> 
> Lol at Snoop Dogg.


Yeah lel at Snoop Dogg.  He was higher than the jets flying in the game . 
The graphics and smoothness look amazing for pre-alpha. Also the in person jet camera looks WoW. 

Dice seems to have done a great job at bringing real life experience. 
Few great things :-
1. First Person camera view is amazing, 
2. Dynamic weather 
3. Destruction is just wow! 
4. Sniping is tough as ****.
5. Respawn 


Pasapa said:


> Man, the game looks amazing imo



And the best part, no more lockons,  overpowered helis and jets, lethal AA,  etc. 
A good team strategy with good amount of skill and you will love it. 
Thank you Dice for reducing as much automatic sh*t in game. 
Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Jun 13, 2016)

Auto weapons in ww1 game, nice.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 13, 2016)

snap said:


> Auto weapons in ww1 game, nice.


Well they did have them in ww1. Only thing was that they were mostly prototypes and only used rarely. Tbh I'm glad that they didn't go realistic because that would be boring and I hate to leave a franchise like this..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2016)

Now kills are only 20 points, and playing objective is more, so KD will not matter anymore


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 13, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Now kills are only 20 points, and playing objective is more, so KD will not matter anymore


Well, killing is important as it's the most effective way of preventing someone from capturing an objective

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Well, killing is important as it's the most effective way of preventing someone from capturing an objective
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



That way most players concentrate on getting kills and hardly anyone cares about getting the objectives. I have lost many times because of that. Now that kills aren't that important, players will concentrate on doing other tasks like capping and recon, etc.


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2016)

sub-machine gun FTW, looks teh OP.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> And the best part, no more lockons,  overpowered helis and jets, lethal AA,  etc.



Lock on weapons are the f***ing cancer of Battlefield 3 and 4. Who the hell came up with the idea of the active radar? Idiots don't even dogfight like a man.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 13, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lock on weapons are the f***ing cancer of Battlefield 3 and 4. Who the hell came up with the idea of the active radar? Idiots don't even dogfight like a man.


Though I agree that lockons suck,  but If there were no iglas and stingers,  it would just make the aerial vehicles invincible if they weren't already. Too much unbalance. 
I don't see the point of javelins though for ground vehicles.  They are cancer.  A ground vehicle is still highly vulnerable to mines and jeep stuff. 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Though I agree that lockons suck,  but If there were no iglas and stingers,  it would just make the aerial vehicles invincible if they weren't already. Too much unbalance.
> I don't see the point of javelins though for ground vehicles.  They are cancer.  A ground vehicle is still highly vulnerable to mines and jeep stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



They should not be outright removed, but nerfed a bit since they are pretty OP. For example, instead of two active radar missiles, have only one on jets. 

Javelins are ok since you need line of sight to actually use it (unless the enemy has someone with PLD). Also, Javelins can be avoided using APS or smoke, giving you time to retreat and relocate. But yes, with PLD + SRAW combo, Javelins become redundant.

- - - Updated - - -

War never changes:
*i.imgur.com/5MFWBMe.jpg

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 16, 2016)

Battlefield 1 Gameplay - Air Gameplay Exclusive - YouTub
Aerial Gameplay  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Battlefield 1 Gameplay - Air Gameplay Exclusive - YouTub
> Aerial Gameplay
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Recreating post for embedded vid:



Awesome classic dogfighting.

Also you can actually fly the blimp?


----------



## icebags (Jun 16, 2016)

i hate it when flying at 3rd person gets more advantage than flying at 1st person.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2016)

icebags said:


> i hate it when flying at 3rd person gets more advantage than flying at 1st person.



Flying in 3rd person gives you a larger field of view. Therefore you can spot enemies without having to move much. You can also keep track of your jet's turns and climbs better in third person.


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2016)

Gamescom Gamplay Trailer


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 16, 2016)

Hype is over 9000

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Hype is over 9000
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



It Indeed it! The new in-game trailer looks dope  , and I also saw some closed Alpha system requirements. Seems like I won't have to upgrade my GPU as GTX960 can do very well with 1080p very high maintaining 60fps.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2016)

any idea if BF1 is using dx11?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> any idea if BF1 is using dx11?


It should,  IMO. There will be dx11 and dx12 variants afaik. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2016)

DirectX 12 is not complete. The only DirectX 12 game right now still does not run perfectly.

Therefore, I doubt that BF1 would run on DirectX 12, but it would definitely run on DirectX 11.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> DirectX 12 is not complete. The only DirectX 12 game right now still does not run perfectly.
> 
> Therefore, I doubt that BF1 would run on DirectX 12, but it would definitely run on DirectX 11.



good. im set with my GTX960 

- - - Updated - - -



Desmond David said:


> DirectX 12 is not complete. The only DirectX 12 game right now still does not run perfectly.
> 
> Therefore, I doubt that BF1 would run on DirectX 12, but it would definitely run on DirectX 11.



and i thought we have multiple games running dx12. 

RotTR is the latest one i have played. it has both dx11 and dx12.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2016)

RoTR, Hitman and Ashes


----------



## ZTR (Aug 16, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> RoTR, Hitman and Ashes


Also Quantum Break

And most likey BF1 WILL have DX12 as the last DICE game had DX12 support (Star wars battlefront)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 16, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> DirectX 12 is not complete. The only DirectX 12 game right now still does not run perfectly.
> 
> Therefore, I doubt that BF1 would run on DirectX 12, but it would definitely run on DirectX 11.


It's confirmed that bf1 will use dx12.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> It's confirmed that bf1 will use dx12.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



also Dx11 i hope??


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> also Dx11 i hope??


Yes it's not win 10 exclusive

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Yes it's not win 10 exclusive
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



good.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> good.



Did I not tell you, there has to be DX11 as well as DX12.
EA knows that people won't be able to afford good PC and Windows 10 after buying the game. xD


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Did I not tell you, there has to be DX11 as well as DX12.
> EA knows that people won't be able to afford good PC and Windows 10 after buying the game. xD


People like me won't buy the game either.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Did I not tell you, there has to be DX11 as well as DX12.
> EA knows that people won't be able to afford good PC and Windows 10 after buying the game. xD


Well said xD

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2016)

Sinai gameplay. Horses.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]eKGqtZc-xsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2016)

Battlefield 1 open beta now available!: Demos & Betas - Play Free PC Game Demos | Origin Games


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 31, 2016)

played. 

okayish. 

not worth the 7K for premium.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2016)

waiting for GPU to arrive. I have read the Ultra setting is too taxing at 1080p even for GPUs like GTX980ti

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, did anyone actually pre-order this yet ? I am sure no-one has pre-ordered the Premium for sure, but how about the normal edition.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> waiting for GPU to arrive. I have read the Ultra setting is too taxing at 1080p even for GPUs like GTX980ti
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW, did anyone actually pre-order this yet ? I am sure no-one has pre-ordered the Premium for sure, but how about the normal edition.


I am sure people on this forum are intelligent enough. They are not going to trust EA with a pre-order considering what atrocity BF4 was at the release.


----------



## icebags (Aug 31, 2016)

i may try after 1 year for some short term enjoyment, ty.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 31, 2016)

btw, i runs ezpz on i5 2400, gtx960 2GB

- - - Updated - - -

and 16gb ram


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2016)

Battlefield games are pretty well optimized. I think they can run pretty well on decent hardware.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 31, 2016)

takes 6-7GB of RAM


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2016)

Whoops.

Good thing I have 8 gigs.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Whoops.
> 
> Good thing I have 8 gigs.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I am sure you know it that 8gb ram is borderline now for ultra gaming at 1080p these days, considering you're playing on 1070 extreme. 
I have seen games taking away 6-8gb just like that!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 1, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I am sure people on this forum are intelligent enough. They are not going to trust EA with a pre-order considering what atrocity BF4 was at the release.


I'm gonna trust ea because of the smooth releases of bf hardline and battlefront.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2016)

Well, it's your money bro.

For me these are words to live by:


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

high ping 250 in beta any advice to reduce it


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2016)

Can't do anything about that. Their servers are probably in the EU.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2016)

I get 50ms, very likely the APAC Servers 
How much fps are you guys getting at what settings with what hardware ? I am getting 60fps+ on Ultra 1080p with i5-4440/GTX1060 OC/4x3 RAM.

- - - Updated - - -

I get 50ms, very likely the APAC Servers 
How much fps are you guys getting at what settings with what hardware ? I am getting 60fps+ on Ultra 1080p with i5-4440/GTX1060 OC/4x3 RAM.
But regardless of the ultra setting - I find it very difficult to play when the smoke creeps in. Can't see s**t when this happens, specially flying the jets be like kalidas mode.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

I get 200fps. 6700k 980ti but my ping is always 200+. How are you getting 50ms?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 1, 2016)

Getting 40fps max on i5-4200M/GT740M 1GB/8GB RAM

Experiencing frame drops on killcam and high intensity scenes.

90ms+ on Asia DICE servers 



Spoiler



Jo bhi hai mazaa aaraha hai. Didn't expect this to run on my laptop


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Getting 40fps max on i5-4200M/GT740M 1GB/8GB RAM
> 
> Experiencing frame drops on killcam and high intensity scenes.
> 
> ...



how to change servers. I am new to origin


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 1, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> how to change servers. I am new to origin



Battlefield 1 introduces in-game server browser so just click on server browser in game and select the server of your choice.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> I get 200fps. 6700k 980ti but my ping is always 200+. How are you getting 50ms?



200fps on Ultra  
How are you getting 200fps?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 1, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> 200fps on Ultra
> How are you getting 200fps?


Lol he must be talking about the menu and the loading screen

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 2, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Getting 40fps max on i5-4200M/GT740M 1GB/8GB RAM
> 
> Experiencing frame drops on killcam and high intensity scenes.
> 
> ...



there are NO singapore servers..

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> Lol he must be talking about the menu and the loading screen



yesterday's session, someguy was getting 200fps and got all excited. then he realised it was just the menu
could not join any server afterwards 

xD

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> I get 50ms, very likely the APAC Servers
> How much fps are you guys getting at what settings with what hardware ? I am getting 60fps+ on Ultra 1080p with i5-4440/GTX1060 OC/4x3 RAM.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



thats what you are supposed to feel. 

ffs, its not jets that you are flying. and wtf is Kalidas mode??


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't get why many people think it's a reskin of battlefront it's nothing like it, if anything I think it has a higher skill ceiling than bf4.. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Sep 2, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> ffs, its not jets that you are flying. and wtf is Kalidas mode??



kalidas mode = on suicide trajectory.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> there are NO singapore servers..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I do get 200fps in game. If I turn off V-sync. I couldnt sign in cause EA Servers were down. After they got up I was getting high ping 250. Still I am in the range of 150 to 200ms. Amazing how people with mid range gear dont believe people regarding Fps


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 3, 2016)

Edit : The latency is 150ms, not 50ms. The "1" was hidden behind the bars ,lol.
Apparently, there are lots of stutters occasionally which I suppose is common for Beta. The game does feel a bit of Battlefront because of the terrain, however the game mechanics are something that will take time to get used to, as it's entirely manual and different than BF4.
Also, the animations kind of suck at times, but anyways they are there for fancy reasons so...

BTW, is it just me or do you guys think the Snipers and Tanks are a bit Over-powered for open-ground infantry ?


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 3, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Edit : The latency is 150ms, not 50ms. The "1" was hidden behind the bars ,lol.
> Apparently, there are lots of stutters occasionally which I suppose is common for Beta. The game does feel a bit of Battlefront because of the terrain, however the game mechanics are something that will take time to get used to, as it's entirely manual and different than BF4.
> Also, the animations kind of suck at times, but anyways they are there for fancy reasons so...
> 
> BTW, is it just me or do you guys think the Snipers and Tanks are a bit Over-powered for open-ground infantry ?



Epic funny 1 was hidden. I kept wondering why only I have 180ms ping all the time


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 3, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Edit : The latency is 150ms, not 50ms. The "1" was hidden behind the bars ,lol.
> Apparently, there are lots of stutters occasionally which I suppose is common for Beta. The game does feel a bit of Battlefront because of the terrain, however the game mechanics are something that will take time to get used to, as it's entirely manual and different than BF4.
> Also, the animations kind of suck at times, but anyways they are there for fancy reasons so...
> 
> BTW, is it just me or do you guys think the Snipers and Tanks are a bit Over-powered for open-ground infantry ?





- - - Updated - - -

for me, the sniper is okay.

there are some grievous bugs in the vaulting mechanics and animation. tanks and planes respawn too slowly, the SMGs are underpowered. 
also, after the countdown timer at the start of the round ends and the round starts, i see all the players already moving out and midway into the map. is anyone else facing this? everyone should start at the same time..

- - - Updated - - -

and i love the loading mechs.

- - - Updated - - -

also, after pressing Esc mid-game, the menu takes a helluva lot time to appear. 
same for the quit game button.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> tanks and planes respawn too slowly, the SMGs are underpowered.


Official servers so the delay in respawn, rank servers might have lower respawn 
SMG's are underpowered so that Assault class wont be too OP. 



> also, after the countdown timer at the start of the round ends and the round starts, i see all the players already moving out and midway into the map. is anyone else facing this? everyone should start at the same time..


Yes, its a bug. 


> also, after pressing Esc mid-game, the menu takes a helluva lot time to appear.
> same for the quit game button.


[/quote]
switch to desktop couple of times it will reappear.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Official servers so the delay in respawn, rank servers might have lower respawn
> SMG's are underpowered so that Assault class wont be too OP.
> 
> 
> Yes, its a bug.


switch to desktop couple of times it will reappear.[/QUOTE]

okay thanks.. will try it out.

- - - Updated - - -

got scout, tank, support service stars but they are not showing up for the classes in the career page on battlefield website. :\


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2016)

Is it just me or do the planes handle weirdly?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Is it just me or do the planes handle weirdly?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



how so? I flew around quite a lot in the attack and dogfighter, loved both of them.

- - - Updated - - -

the damage modelling was spot on. loved how parts of the aircarft getting damaged affected the whole thing. 

firing mechanics were great as well.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah. I realized late I was actually flying the bomber and then wondering why the turn rate was so low.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 10, 2016)

When I came back to Battlefield 4 after playing One for 12-13hrs,  I realized how much fast the bullet travel was in One for snipers particularly. I think,  they will change it after a while. 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> When I came back to Battlefield 4 after playing One for 12-13hrs,  I realized how much fast the bullet travel was in One for snipers particularly. I think,  they will change it after a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Very true. And damn accurate too. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 10, 2016)

But it was more fun. Landing headshots with a scopless bolt action rifle feels satisfying.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

Did any of us even think that this could happen?

*media.giphy.com/media/l0HlT3HVTCEPelmjS/giphy.gif


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 12, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Did any of us even think that this could happen?
> 
> *media.giphy.com/media/l0HlT3HVTCEPelmjS/giphy.gif


Yea ww1 Planes destroying rocks without exploding...  Much realism. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 12, 2016)

and the guy who got crushed under the rock still lived. much wow!


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 12, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Yea ww1 Planes destroying rocks without exploding...  Much realism.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



C4'ing friendly tanks in BF4 to make them "fly" to terraces. 

Much realism? 

Didnt stop us from playing the sh!t out of that game now, did it?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 12, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> C4'ing friendly tanks in BF4 to make them "fly" to terraces.
> 
> Much realism?
> 
> Didnt stop us from playing the sh!t out of that game now, did it?


Why we never did that.  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 12, 2016)

So who all are buying this for 3.5k?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

I will buy someday but not at that price.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2016)

BF4 left very bad taste in my mouth. Won't buy any Battlefield game again.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 13, 2016)

gameranand said:


> BF4 left very bad taste in my mouth. Won't buy any Battlefield game again.


Quite the opposite for me. Bf4 is still the best military shooter of this generation..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 13, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I will buy someday but not at that price.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


+1 same here . at least I will wait till black Friday 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Quite the opposite for me. Bf4 is still the best military shooter of this generation..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


I don't have problem with the gameplay. I have problem with the server mechanics, I want something in the lines of Insurgency, CSGO, DOTA2 etc where I can host and others can join. Or I can create a server for FREE.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2016)

gameranand said:


> BF4 left very bad taste in my mouth. Won't buy any Battlefield game again.



Really? Why?

BF4 is awesome.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> I don't have problem with the gameplay. I have problem with the server mechanics, I want something in the lines of Insurgency, CSGO, DOTA2 etc where I can host and others can join. Or I can create a server for FREE.



You can't host Dota 2 servers either.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2016)

gameranand said:


> BF4 left very bad taste in my mouth. Won't buy any Battlefield game again.


Well I think EA/DICE generally avoids giving server source codes publicly for monetary purpose. 
There's also this cheat/hack thing which could be a possible concern for them. There are tons of people using pirated codes to host servers for mp games and people without license/key can play. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2016)

From business point of view they can dictate the life of the game by owning their own servers and they can choose to pull the plug whenever they want. However considering how long BF3 has been going on, I doubt that they will do that anytime soon.

But since EA is more concerned with piracy, their own servers means that pirates won't be able to play online.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> You can't host Dota 2 servers either.


Yes I know that but if I have 10 people then I can create a lobby and play easily. That is not a option in Battlefield titles because I'll have to search a server with 10 open slots and pray that someone else specially premium member doesn't kick in while me and my friends are joining the server. And of course there is ping issue. Ping issue can be eradicated in the games I mentioned through LAN or hosting a hosting a server very near to your place.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 13, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Why we never did that.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



true. we never did have much fooling around. 
but we did have some solid team work.. 



Allu Azad said:


> So who all are buying this for 3.5k?



count me out



gameranand said:


> *BF4 left very bad taste in my mouth.* Won't buy any Battlefield game again.


why for the bold sentence. 


Pasapa said:


> Quite the opposite for me. Bf4 is still the best military shooter of this generation..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



best online shooter for me. 
the ballistics made the game so much fun. although i never could master shooting out helos and jets far away with a tank. 

- - - Updated - - -



Desmond David said:


> From business point of view they can dictate the life of the game by owning their own servers and they can choose to pull the plug whenever they want. However considering how long BF3 has been going on, I doubt that they will do that anytime soon.
> 
> But since EA is more concerned with piracy, their own servers means that pirates won't be able to play online.



true. singapore BF3 servers, although far lower in number than what they used to be, still had a queue when checked last week. 

but what has surprised is how, in the age when leaks are abundant and expected, server source codes have not been leaked. :\

btw, has the horrible punkbuster crap been done away with BF1? 
I saw numerous bans happening in the public chat window during the beta. 



gameranand said:


> Yes I know that but if I have 10 people then I can create a lobby and play easily. That is not a option in Battlefield titles because I'll have to search a server with 10 open slots and pray that someone else specially premium member doesn't kick in while me and my friends are joining the server. And of course there is ping issue. Ping issue can be eradicated in the games I mentioned through LAN or hosting a hosting a server very near to your place.



wouldnt it be love if they could implement something like this with BF1? 
like we all could create a game and others could join in. ping issues could be eliminated for good. and they could have kept official servers for when players would want to jump into an international fray. 
i believe anti-cheat can be implemented in lobbied games, although i am not aware how. how is it done in a DOTA lobby?

- - - Updated - - -



Desmond David said:


> From business point of view they can dictate the life of the game by owning their own servers and they can choose to pull the plug whenever they want. However considering how long BF3 has been going on, I doubt that they will do that anytime soon.
> 
> But since EA is more concerned with piracy, their own servers means that pirates won't be able to play online.



again, how in effin hell did EA manage to keep the source code for servers under wraps??


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2016)

Source code leaks are not very common and not very easy either. If it were so easy to hack and steal source code, the source codes of banking apps and other such softwares would be easily available. Any company that uses proper security measures won't have their source code stolen. Same goes for EA who are pretty much paranoid about pirates.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> why for the bold sentence.


You quoted my reason already. I bought the game but couldn't play because of ping and server issues. So basically I was fcked because EA couldn't handle the servers properly, if there was a provision of private servers then Mani could had created server and I could had played with you guys. Kinda like in Insurgency, GRAW etc but I couldn't because of fckin EA policies. I know I am also at fault because of shitty internet connection, but its gonna continue with me and this game so yeah it left very very bad taste in my mouth. Download a 25 GB game only to find that you can't play the game and then delete the game from your HDD without playing even 10 hrs.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well I could play 200+ hours on Singapore and even EU servers without issue. Pings were like 70-130

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2016)

Official System Requirements
*i.imgur.com/QSH9sQq.png

Source


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Official System Requirements
> *i.imgur.com/QSH9sQq.png
> 
> Source



So much minimum requirements! A GTX660 and i5-6600k!!!!!!
I suppose this is for 1080p Very high gaming @60fps!


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Official System Requirements
> *i.imgur.com/QSH9sQq.png
> 
> Source





Hrishi said:


> So much minimum requirements! A GTX660 and i5-6600k!!!!!!
> I suppose this is for 1080p Very high gaming @60fps!



are they revising the gfx settings from the open beta to a higher state? 
if not, then i see no reason that i shouldnt hit the 60fps that i had in open beta.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2016)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],  maybe this is for a 60fps+ always at 1080p high. For 1080p Ultra I think a GTX970/780 will be needed.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],  maybe this is for a 60fps+ always at 1080p high. For 1080p Ultra I think a GTX970/780 will be needed.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



you were not playing on ultra@1080?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2016)

My CPU does not meet the minimum requirements. Looks like I got a bottleneck.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> you were not playing on ultra@1080?


I was, but the Beta had so much bugs! The damn  thing used to give me random frame drops in most important scenes. x

- - - Updated - - -



Desmond David said:


> My CPU does not meet the minimum requirements. Looks like I got a bottleneck.



Pun Intended!


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> So much minimum requirements! A GTX660 and i5-6600k!!!!!!
> I suppose this is for 1080p Very high gaming @60fps!



also, whats the logic of recommending a K-series CPU? just recommend an i7 

- - - Updated - - -

PS if the 660 is a recommended req, the 960 will be more than happy to tear it apart. 

also, its showing that the game CPU heavy and goes light on the GPU.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> also, whats the logic of recommending a K-series CPU? just recommend an i7
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


DX12!!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2016)

What Battlefield teaches us about WW1.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 21, 2016)

Just praying that it works on my lappy 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

Battlefield 1 Maps


Ballroom Blitz takes place in a French chateau.
Argonne Forest allows for “some of the most brutal close quarter combat” the game has to offer.
Fao Fortress is the home of the Ottomans.
Suez has you battling on the banks of the grand canal, making tactical use of the dunes as you go.
St Quentin Scar tasks you with pushing through the trenches towards Northern France.
The sand-swept Sinai Desert has featured in most of the game’s promotional stuff.
Amiens is a French city under fire.
Monte Grappa sends you to the Venetian Alps.
Empire’s Edge brings the fight to the Adriatic Coast.
Battlefield 1 Game Modes


Conquest
Domination
Operations
Rush
Team Deathmatch
War Pigeons
Source


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2016)

Single Player Trailer
[YOUTUBE]C-vAxVh8ins[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Single Player Trailer
> [YOUTUBE]C-vAxVh8ins[/YOUTUBE]



Battlefield series are not known for having good single player campaigns. I think Bad Company 2 was the exception in that regard.

This looks promising though.

Is that Lawrence Of Arabia?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2016)

How long is the SP according to Devs ??


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 28, 2016)

Holy Sheet! Them visuals. :jawdrop:

- - - Updated - - -

Holy Sheet! Them visuals. :jawdrop: 
It would be fun to see that in Ultra 4k!!!


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 29, 2016)

Wew! Dank trailer.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 14, 2016)

Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]uLW4k0a2G8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uLW4k0a2G8A[/YOUTUBE]



It's actually based on true events.



Spoiler



Cher Ami - Wikipedi

On October 3, 1918, Major Charles White Whittlesey and more than 500 men were trapped in a small depression on the side of the hill behind enemy lines without food or ammunition. They were also beginning to receive friendly fire from allied troops who did not know their location. Surrounded by the Germans, many were killed and wounded in the first day and by the second day, just over 190[verification needed] men were still alive. Whittlesey dispatched messages by pigeon.[2] The pigeon carrying the first message, "Many wounded. We cannot evacuate." was shot down. A second bird was sent with the message, "Men are suffering. Can support be sent?" That pigeon also was shot down. Only one homing pigeon was left: "Cher Ami". She was dispatched with a note in a canister on her left leg,

    We are along the road parallel to 276.4. Our own artillery is dropping a barrage directly on us. For heaven's sake, stop it.

As Cher Ami tried to fly back home, the Germans saw her rising out of the brush and opened fire. For several moments, Cher Ami flew with bullets zipping through the air all around her.[3] Cher Ami was eventually shot down but managed to take flight again. She arrived back at her loft at division headquarters 25 miles (40 km) to the rear in just 25 minutes, helping to save the lives of the 194 survivors. In this last mission, Cher Ami delivered the message despite having been shot through the breast, blinded in one eye, covered in blood and with a leg hanging only by a tendon.

Cher Ami became the hero of the 77th Infantry Division. Army medics worked long and hard to save her life. They were unable to save her leg, so they carved a small wooden one for her. When she recovered enough to travel, the now one-legged bird was put on a boat to the United States, with General John J. Pershing personally seeing Cher Ami off as she departed France.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 14, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> It's actually based on true events.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...incredible..


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 19, 2016)

Last week, EA revealed it is handling Battlefield 1's server rental process exclusively without help from third-party companies. "Since the servers come from the same provider, it will give everyone the same uniform experience," said EA, and while this doesn't really affect users logistically, the publisher failed to mention how much server rentals will cost. 

In a blog post featured on the game's forums, EA and DICE have now revealed the game's server rental prices for both PC and PS4 and Xbox One consoles—with PC players expected to stump up more when the programme rolls out at some point next month. 

The prices and rental time periods are as follows: 

PC
1 day: $2.99
7 days: $11.99
30 days: $42.99
90 days: $99.99
180 days: $149.99

PlayStation 4/Xbox One 
1 day: $1.99
7 days: $7.99
30 days: $26.99
90 days: $64.99
180 days: $99.99
As it stands, it's not clear what features players can expect, nor is pricing besides USD. We've reached out to EA for comment and will update as and when we hear back.

Source: PCGamer


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll survive many Steam sales with that rental money alone.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 20, 2016)

How are the prices compared to 3rd party providers? Does anyone know?

Edit: it seems there are no sea servers for bf1...
Well that's disappointing. No bf1 for me I guess


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2016)

There are no 3rd party providers as well. EA will be hosting all servers.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> How are the prices compared to 3rd party providers? Does anyone know?
> 
> Edit: it seems there are no sea servers for bf1...
> Well that's disappointing. No bf1 for me I guess



I bought it from here Battlefield 1 PC CD Key, Key - cdkeys.co as my card doesn't work with Origin. 

yea, and not word on APAC servers, playing on 200+ ping servers, but its not too bad. everyone has the same issue.
here is a  reddit thread on the servers


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 25, 2016)

RCuber said:


> I bought it from here Battlefield 1 PC CD Key, Key - cdkeys.co as my card doesn't work with Origin.
> 
> yea, and not word on APAC servers, playing on 200+ ping servers, but its not too bad. everyone has the same issue.
> here is a  reddit thread on the servers


What ping do you get to Japan?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> What ping do you get to Japan?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



cannot recall. will let you know later


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2016)

I get around 160ms at best to Japan and around 200ms at worst.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 25, 2016)

RCuber said:


> I bought it from here Battlefield 1 PC CD Key, Key - cdkeys.co as my card doesn't work with Origin.
> 
> yea, and not word on APAC servers, playing on 200+ ping servers, but its not too bad. everyone has the same issue.
> here is a  reddit thread on the servers



there will be a time when servers will have auto-admins which will kick players with high pings. 

for BF4, EU region servers are notorious for this exact behavior. I have to play on China, SG and Japan servers due to this badmin things, even when 150-180ms does not make much of a difference.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2016)

so, custom servers are online and there are no servers in Singapore region!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 19, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> so, custom servers are online and there are no servers in Singapore region!!!!!!!!!


They will come soon

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> They will come soon
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Can't trust EA with that.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 19, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Can't trust EA with that.


Well, we have to take their word for it now. I'm getting 140ms to Japan but I would love the 50 ping the Singapore servers gave me.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Nov 23, 2016)

Here is my death review of BF1

*i.imgur.com/vOePrQw.png


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 24, 2016)

If I were playing BF1, >50% of my deaths would be due to "killed while tea-bagging"  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2018)

i am pleased to remind you guys that, that time of year has come again.

behold, Fantasyfield V.


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2018)

Unlike most people, I don't mind a female on the cover art. But everything else seems pretty bullshit. This is the furthest thing from WW2 that I've ever seen.

Looks like Dice will be the next company on EA's chopping block.


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2018)

lol i actually did not know it was ww2 based. i came to know of it, after watching the trailer and when reading the comments. 

one interesting thing though, there will be no premium, but probably there will be micro-transactions.


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2018)

>probably
Nope, definitely. That is the whole point of removing premium. So that they can get a more steady income.
But I think that will backfire because not many players will buy this game. And as usual EA will blame the players/developers and finally they will shutdown DICE. Especially since they have already acquired Respawn, the developers of Titanfall, there is no need to have two companies working on similar games. Thus the cycle of EA will complete.


----------



## icebags (May 30, 2018)

^ thats depressing news.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> >probably
> Nope, definitely. That is the whole point of removing premium. So that they can get a more steady income.
> But I think that will backfire because not many players will buy this game. And as usual EA will blame the players/developers and finally they will shutdown DICE. Especially since they have already acquired Respawn, the developers of Titanfall, there is no need to have two companies working on similar games. Thus the cycle of EA will complete.


DICE is very important for them. I don't think that it would be shot down so easily. But it's EA, the company who destroyed one of the best RPG makers. So there is that.


----------

